# cocinar a baño maria



## Donpayin

¿Cómo se diria esa frase en ingles?

To cook it in bain-Marie?


Gracias por adelantado.


----------



## bardos

it's called a "double boiler". so to cook (something) in a double-boiler. with or without the dash.


----------



## Donpayin

Entonces que bain marie?


----------



## whattheflock

Sí se dice "to cook/bake sth in a bain-marie", y también se usa lo de "double boiler". Es tu elección, pero por lo general se oyen más los términos culinarios en francés cuando hablas con personas que se dedican a la cocina en un plan más profesional o entusiasta, en lugar de los que todo lo decimos en inglés porque el cocinar es una de las tareas menos agradables para uno.


----------



## balexy

*Hablando  de repostería se podría decir que 'cocinar a baño maría' se puede traducir como 'to simmer'?     Qué opinan?*


----------



## Kibramoa

*double boiler.* 
FoodNetwork.com: A double-pan arrangement whereby two pots are formed to fit together, with one sitting partway inside the other. A single lid fits both pans. The lower pot is used to hold simmering water, which gently heats the mixture in the upper pot. Double boilers are used to warm or cook heat-sensitive food such as custards, delicate sauces and chocolate.

To simmer: To cook food gently in liquid at a temperature (about 185 degrees F) low enough that tiny bubbles just begin to break the surface. [also from FoodNetwork.com]


----------



## balexy

*But the action itself, the verb, can be translated as 'simmer', then?*


----------



## silvester

Hello,
It sounds like "steam cook"


----------



## balexy

silvester said:


> Hello,
> It sounds like "steam cook"


 
*Thanks, that's interesting ..... I forgot to say this particular process is for a brownies recipe .... steam cook can be applied to dessert recipes too, right?....*


----------



## Kibramoa

Yes.  You could also say "put a pan with water in the oven while you bake the batter".  The purpose is to maintain the moisture.


----------



## JB

¿Entonces "a baño María" significa que hay un recipiente de agua en el horno al lado de lo que está cocinando, para mantener la humedad?


----------



## fsabroso

Hola:

Baño maria, forma indirecta de calentar un alimento introduciendo la vasija que lo contiene en otra con agua que, al calentarse, le transmite su calor. Para iniciar un baño María, no debe hacerse con agua fría, sino cuando esta esté hirviendo.


----------



## JB

This sounds like a double boiler, como dijo Kibramoa.  Ver aquí, por favor.
http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q=double+boiler&gbv=2

Balexy, ¿es eso?  Avísanos, por favor.


----------



## balexy

Balexy, ¿es eso? Avísanos, por favor.[/quote]


*Hola! Sì es eso exactamente, pero lo que yo necesito es el nombre de la actividad (cocinar a baño marìa) o el verbo, por eso preguntaba por SIMMER ya que double boil no me sonaba bien ..... estoy entre 'simmer' y 'steam cook' ...*


----------



## JB

"Simmer" es otra cosa.  (Dentro de un "double boiler" se puede "simmer" la comda, lo que significa que el agua está hirviendo, apenas.  Pero también se puede "simmer" los frijoles, el arroz, la sopa, lo que sea, dentro de cualquier tipo de utensilio.)
"Steam cook" es otra cosa (cocinar a vapor).
"Double Boil" como verbo no existe (que yo sepa).

La frase es "to cook in a double-boiler."  No existe un sólo verbo.  (Tampoco se dice "baño-maría-ar, ¿no?)
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=cook+double/boiler


----------



## rwest

En íngles muchas veces explican el proceso de usar el baño de Maria y no dicen simplemente double boiler como el termino no es tan conocido como en el español

ej.

 The best method is using a double boiler (one pot that holds the                chocolate that fits over another which contains about an inch of                simmering water). If you don't have a double boiler, you can use                a heat proof bowl which is large enough to be suspended over a pot                without its bottom touching the simmering water. Simmer the water                over low heat and stir the chocolate often. Remove from the heat                as soon as the chocolate is melted and stir until smooth.


----------



## rwest

Double boiler no es el Baño en si como _baño de Maria_ pero en vez es una olla hecha especificament para crear un _baño de maria._  Y por eso dicen "if you don't have a double boiler" Usa el internet para buscar como lo explican en recetas y usa esas palabras para realmente ser entendido.  Las dirrecciones para "melt chocolate" siempre explique el proceso.


----------



## beardouk

baño (de) María: calentar al baño (de) María heat in a double boiler o (BrE) in a bain-marie 

- it seems that we use the French term !


----------



## jalibusa

Baño María: "Water bath"
"Simmer": a fuego muy bajo, hirviendo muy lentamente.


----------



## Jannet

This thread might be help

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=303190


----------



## parhuzam

Kibramoa said:


> Yes.  You could also say "put a pan with water in the oven while you bake the batter".  The purpose is to maintain the moisture.



No, baño Maria... bain marie is not to maintain moisture but to bake the batter in an even heat so it won't scorch...it is a slow/soft cooking method...to melt chocolate ...baño maria is the recommended method.

Baño Maria... container with the batter is placed inside a larger pan with water placed on the stove or inside the oven for even melting or baking

In US cooking jargon "bain marie" is the accepted term for this process.

Es un metodo de cocinar usando el agua hirviendo para transmitir la temperatura para cocer comida lentamente sin la posibilidad de que se queme.

Saludos.


----------



## balexy

Thanks!  I think I will use 'bain marie' then!


----------



## palabro

parhuzam said:


> Es un metodo de cocinar usando el agua hirviendo para transmitir la temperatura para cocer comida lentamente sin la posibilidad de que se queme.



In case someone is curious. Since water cannot reach more than 100 degrees (212 Farenheit) celsius at atmospheric pressure, that prevents the food being heated from getting any hotter than that.

Baño maría/bain marie is a centuries old expression. Etymology at elcastellano.org/palabra.php?id=1272


----------



## Nizteha

Baño María = Water Bath


----------



## Eduardocambalache

parhuzam said:


> No, baño Maria... bain marie is not to maintain moisture but to bake the batter in an even heat so it won't scorch...it is a slow/soft cooking method...to melt chocolate ...baño maria is the recommended method.
> 
> Baño Maria... container with the batter is placed inside a larger pan with water placed on the stove or inside the oven for even melting or baking
> 
> In US cooking jargon "bain marie" is the accepted term for this process.
> 
> Es un metodo de cocinar usando el agua hirviendo para transmitir la temperatura para cocer comida lentamente sin la posibilidad de que se queme.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Coincido! Estudié Hotelería y Gastronomía en los EEUU y muchísimos términos de cocina se usan directamente en el original francés: bain marie, au gratin, casserole por ejemplo.

Eduardo, desde México DF

I totally agree: I have studied Hotel and Restaurant Management in USA and many cooking terms are directly used in the original french. For example: bain marie, au gratin, casserole...

Eduardo, Mexico City


----------



## igma

NUEVA PREGUNTA--HILOS UNIDOS​
Hi 

Looking for someone to help me translate the following sentence:

*"Caliéntalo al baño maría"*

Thank you very much.


----------



## kimuchi

baño maría is ¨hot water bath¨ lo demás depende de lo que tengas que calentar


----------



## The Prof

Does this relate to cookery?  If it does, we would use the French term here in England: _-Heat it in a bain-marie._


----------



## nangueyra

Hola

Al cocinar "al vapor" el recipiente con la comida no toca el agua del recipiente por debajo.

En el "baño María" el recipiente superior está sumergido en el agua del inferior, obviamente sólo un poco, para que dicha agua no pueda acceder al recipiente superior y mezclarse con su contenido.

Saludos


----------



## igma

thank you very much.


----------



## isabel_652

I have to explain a recipe which contains the term "cocinar al baño María", that's to say, cooking something avoiding direct contact with the heating source.I 've been trying in different dictionaries, but I haven't found the expression.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## stretch

"Cook in a water bath"


----------



## bondia

isabel_652 said:


> I have to explain a recipe which contains the term "cocinar al baño María", that's to say, cooking something avoiding direct contact with the heating source.I 've been trying in different dictionaries, but I haven't found the expression.
> Thanks in advance.



"Bain marie", es decir cocinar algo sobre agua hirviendo pero sin que entre en contacto el recipiente con el agua. En inglés, puede ser "to cook in a double boiler"


----------



## nanel

Lo tienes en varios hilos, mira:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=535844
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21072
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=257133

En resumidas cuentas, todos parecen coincidir en que el baño maría se llama "double boiler", so you cook something in a double boiler.


----------



## stretch

bondia said:


> "Bain marie", es decir cocinar algo sobre agua hirviendo pero sin que entre en contacto el recipiente con el agua. En inglés, puede ser "to cook in a double boiler"


A double boiler seems to be a specific pot used to cook in a water bath.


----------



## ILT

Igual que Bondia, yo me he encontrado con los dos términos: *Bain Marie* y *double boiler*.
Creo que double boiler es más coloquial, y Bain Marie lo veo más en ciertos libros de recetas.

Saludos


----------



## isabel_652

Thank you so much for your help! (And from now on, I'll have a look at old threads before asking...Sorry!)


----------



## bondia

isabel_652 said:


> Thank you so much for your help! (And from now on, I'll have a look at old threads before asking...Sorry!)



Good idea! 
suerte, y saludos


----------

